# What Breed



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

What breed is this little cutie? 
is she a possible homer - related breed ?
Thanks

Sorry for the Dizzy pictures ^^


--------
Abdulbaki
---------


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks to me to be a homer breed. Has it had its flight feathers cut?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

12Ka-6 said:


> Looks to me just a homer. Has it had its flight feathers cut?


a Pure homer??? i don't think so ..
yes ...


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Could be homer related, but since homers look pretty much like ferals with a couple of small differences (there are no major structural differences between the homers and the ferals), this could literally be almost anything.

My best guess would be there was probably a homer somewhere in this bird's family tree, since the face does look somewhat 'homery' if there were such a thin, but I wouldn't bet money on it 

IT would be best if you thought of this bird as a mix-breed and just get on with it.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

rudolph.est said:


> IT would be best if you thought of this bird as a mix-breed and just get on with it.


DITTO

thanks for the reply


----------

